# Woodies 3-D Team Tournament



## P&Y FINALY

Would anybody be interested in doing a team tourn. for 3-d shoots similar to the bowhunting and turkey challenge? 

 It could be 3 person teams for woodies members only. Since its not local it couldnt be scores from the same range so we could set 3 weekends and you have to enter your best 2 scores from the 3 weekends on a 20 target corse. (you could actually squeeze in 12 shoots if you shoot 2 per day for 3 weekends)

 All of the names would be drawn from a hat for teams and you would have to post a picture of your score card or a link to the scores from the club. Unless some generous people want to donate prizes this would be for bragging rights only. 

 anybody want to play?


----------



## dhardegree

Count me in.


----------



## hound dog

I shoot every weekend so why not.


----------



## Robbie101

Im Game!!!!!!!!


----------



## badcompany

Lets play!


----------



## waits

Great Idea!!! count me.


----------



## JCBANJO02

*yep*

count me in as well. you going to do it by class or just score no matter what class you shoot?


----------



## P&Y FINALY

JCBANJO02 said:


> count me in as well. you going to do it by class or just score no matter what class you shoot?



I figured just keep it simple and class dont matter. Its all luck of the draw anyway because of shooting different ranges. If somebody has an idea throw it out there.

We may not even do it unless Black Archer will come back. You hear that Ezra?  Dont let us down!  We gotta have some good trash talk for a team shoot to be fun!


----------



## P&Y FINALY

Thats it?  only 7 people?  

Ok, theres a $100,000 check to the winning team.  whos in now?

(I never said its a good check) At least the winners could tell people they won $100,000 check at an archery tournament!


----------



## hansel

I'm in, just tell me when to start


----------



## Robbie101

I know rite, how do we do this.......


----------



## Chiller

I'm in!


----------



## P&Y FINALY

that makes 9 (3 teams).  I was hoping to see 20-30+. 

Maybe we should just go with 2 person teams instead of 3 since everybody else is scered!


----------



## alligood729

You know I'll play! I somehow missed the post, can't believe that as much as I visit!!


----------



## P&Y FINALY

how bout we start it March 1st and go thru April 6th.  

Thats 6 weekends to shoot so you only need to shoot a minimum of 1 every 3 weeks (on average). 

the deadline to sign up is Feb. 29th at midnight.



Need to post a picture of score card OR a link to the club/shoot that has your score posted.

20 target range and 14's can count. 
It must be an actual tournament (not just shooting 20 targets in your backyard.)

Top 2 scores are added together per shooter and you can shoot as many times as you want during the 6 weeks.


----------



## Robbie101

Where, is there a thread for it, or do we sign up here........


----------



## P&Y FINALY

Robbie101 said:


> Where, is there a thread for it, or do we sign up here........



just a "im in" here is good.

So far its....

Alligood
Hansel
Robbie101  (PSE boy) 
Chiller
JCBanjoo2
Waits
DHardegree
Hounddog
Badcompany
P&Y
Randy Mc Clure
Dustin McClure
ShawnD
Jonesboyz #1
Jonesboyz #2
Jonesboyz #3
Snakebite
Bowtie
Young Gunna
Jersey Ga Boy
Hunterrs (Robert Sowell)
Hunterrs (Matthew Sowell)                              22
OldGlory
BlackArcher
SteadyHoyt12s
BigJohn
007Peacock                         27
FatBoy                                       28


----------



## Robbie101

Hey, Im now known as PSE Boy..............


----------



## hound dog

alligood729 said:


> I posted an "I'm in" post!! Where is my name?? Just cause I have a raspberry bow and a orange bow, I can't play??



Quit  he'll put you up. And no pink bows.


----------



## alligood729

hound dog said:


> Quit  he'll put you up. And no pink bows.



I know, but just so you know, there ain't no "Pro Novice" class for this!!


----------



## P&Y FINALY

alligood729 said:


> I posted an "I'm in" post!! Where is my name?? Just cause I have a raspberry bow and a orange bow, I can't play??



I just combined you and Robbie, I figure it takes 2 PSE's to make one Mathews   Sorry David, I wrote the names on a little piece of paper and missed yours.


----------



## P&Y FINALY

Robbie101 said:


> Hey, Im now known as PSE Boy..............



Yep, it used to be Mathews Man.


----------



## Robbie101




----------



## ShawnD

*3-D Team*

I am interested in shooting on a 3-D team.  I shoot traditional.  I am a member of N GA Traditional.  I shoot all the 3-D tournaments up here.




P&Y FINALY said:


> Would anybody be interested in doing a team tourn. for 3-d shoots similar to the bowhunting and turkey challenge?
> 
> It could be 3 person teams for woodies members only. Since its not local it couldnt be scores from the same range so we could set 3 weekends and you have to enter your best 2 scores from the 3 weekends on a 20 target corse. (you could actually squeeze in 12 shoots if you shoot 2 per day for 3 weekends)
> 
> All of the names would be drawn from a hat for teams and you would have to post a picture of your score card. Unless some generous people want to donate prizes this would be for bragging rights only.
> 
> anybody want to play?


----------



## Robbie101

P&Y FINALY said:


> Yep, it used to be *Mathews Man*.


----------



## GAcarver

Put me and my son (Randy and Dustin McClure) on the list, I'm shooting traditional now so that may be a handicap to the team I get put on. My son shoots youth.


----------



## hound dog

P&Y FINALY said:


> I just combined you and Robbie, I figure it takes 2 PSE's to make one Mathews   Sorry David, I wrote the names on a little piece of paper and missed yours.


----------



## P&Y FINALY

GAcarver said:


> Put me and my son (Randy and Dustin McClure) on the list, I'm shooting traditional now so that may be a handicap to the team I get put on. My son shoots youth.





ShawnD said:


> I am interested in shooting on a 3-D team.  I shoot traditional.  I am a member of N GA Traditional.  I shoot all the 3-D tournaments up here.



Welcome Randy, Dustin & Shawn.  Traditionals are more than welcome. 

Everybody dont forget to post a picture of your score card or a link to the club scores starting March 1st.


----------



## waits

when will we draw teams


----------



## P&Y FINALY

waits said:


> when will we draw teams



I already drew yours TJ, Your on my team
just kidding, I'll draw them on March 1st after we get all of the "Im in's".


----------



## B Kirkpatrick

Count me in on this one


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's

*Im in!!!!*

Im down like a fat kid in dodgeball!!!!


----------



## Big John

*Im in*

I what to play too
I have not been keepin up, Lots of work


----------



## SupermanPeacock

I'm in, Let's make it happin, cap'in


----------



## Thajonesboyz

the jones boys will play. thats 3


----------



## snake bite

*I wanna play!!!*

im n im n


----------



## puredrenalin

Were starting a spot league at the shop I work in, can I play n post pix of my scores, its a 5 spot leage, 300 is perfect, but I can post pix of my score if that works!


----------



## bowtie

put me in the draw


----------



## young gunna

I want in


----------



## jersey ga boy

grea idea somthing  new count me in


----------



## Hunterrs

Put me and my boy in:

Robert Sowell
Matthew Sowell


----------



## P&Y FINALY

puredrenalin said:


> Were starting a spot league at the shop I work in, can I play n post pix of my scores, its a 5 spot leage, 300 is perfect, but I can post pix of my score if that works!



This is just for 3-d.  possible 300 wouldnt be fair compared to a possible 280 in 3-d. the 300 is much more likely than the 280 too. 
 Do you shoot any 3-d? If so your welcome to join in.


----------



## hound dog

When is the cut off date to sign in?
March 1st is near. 
Like to see who is on teams before we go to ASA Mississippi.


----------



## BlackArcher

*Can I ....Can I*

Put the Spanka down in Black Ink...


----------



## P&Y FINALY

hound dog said:


> When is the cut off date to sign in?
> March 1st is near.
> Like to see who is on teams before we go to ASA Mississippi.



Feb. 29th at midnight is the cutoff.  
go on down to Miss. and shoot a couple 20 ups!  
Good luck and shoot em straight.
I'll post the teams on March 1st.


----------



## hound dog

BlackArcher said:


> Put the Spanka down in Black Ink...



I though you where not going to post any more you just can't stand it you know you want to talk smack.


----------



## puredrenalin

P&Y FINALY said:


> This is just for 3-d.  possible 300 wouldnt be fair compared to a possible 280 in 3-d. the 300 is much more likely than the 280 too.
> Do you shoot any 3-d? If so your welcome to join in.



Thats cool no worries, I will play next year...TY for the invite though!!


----------



## B Kirkpatrick

Hey , Dont forget about me, I didnt see my name on the  list. I might not be any good but Im funny to look at!


----------



## P&Y FINALY

Old Glory said:


> Hey , Dont forget about me, I didnt see my name on the  list. I might not be any good but Im funny to look at!



Gotcha, sorry bout that. Im glad you caught that! I realized i missed several people.


----------



## P&Y FINALY

I say keep it just for fun. The format is too easy to cheat as it is and money sometimes brings out the worse in people. Just my opinion, If everybody wants to do it then Thats up to yall but it would have to be agreed on by everybody.


----------



## hound dog

P&Y FINALY said:


> I say keep it just for fun. The format is too easy to cheat as it is and money sometimes brings out the worse in people. Just my opinion, If everybody wants to do it then Thats up to yall but it would have to be agreed on by everybody.



I took off my offer I think your wright.


----------



## P&Y FINALY

Time is running out! Tomorrow night at midnight is the deadline to sign up.


----------



## dhardegree

about an hour left


----------



## fatboy BA

I'm in .


----------



## dhardegree

just in time


----------



## P&Y FINALY

OK, Teams are done. Its hard to think about shooting with the situation with Stephen but I promised them today so here we go.........

Team 1- YoungGunna---
                 Bowtie---
                BlackArcher---188 192

#2- JonesBoyz#2---
        Dehardegree---
        Jersey Ga Boy---184       



#3- Hansel---
        Dustin McClure---
        P&YFinally---193 205

#4- Waits---206 202
        Robbie101---189 195
        Randy McClure---

#5- JCBanjoo2----195
        Jonesboyz#1---195 206
        Ol Glory---204 200

#6- ShawnD---
        BadCompany---202 189
        Hounddog---198 208 201

#7- Hunterrs (Rob)---202 192
        007Peacock---
        Chiller---

#8- FatBoyBA---214 195
       Matt Sowell---190 189
       SteadyHoyt12s---

#9- Jonesboyz#3---
        Snakebite---210
        BigJohn---197

#10- Alligood---211
          Joe Ellington---171 197
          Bootlegger---204

Single fill-in shooters to replace any possible drop outs
#1
#2
#3
#4

This is our teams, looks like they came out on a pretty level playing field. Lets have fun with this but first and foremost lets remember to keep Stephen Edwards and his family in our prayers.


----------



## Robbie101

O yea........

Might as well hand the trophy over to 
Team 4


----------



## Robbie101

I saw that, i pmed him as soon as i saw it........lol


----------



## jersey ga boy

teams look great when&where are we gonna shoot ? oh ya team 4 has shoot with traditonal equipment & blindfolds! ok im just playing


----------



## P&Y FINALY

alligood729 said:


> Oh well, I'll just play by myself!! Whassa matter, ya'll scared of a little ole Shark???



Why is it i keep leaving you out? I swear its nothing personal David, well, now that your not shooting a pink bow its not. Ive got you on a team and waiting to hear from a 3rd teammate.


----------



## P&Y FINALY

jersey ga boy said:


> teams look great when&where are we gonna shoot ? oh ya team 4 has shoot with traditonal equipment & blindfolds! ok im just playing



March 1st thru April 6th is the date and location is anywhere you want. 

See post #15 for all of the details on rules if anybody hasn't already.  

Anybody shoot this weekend? Post as many scores as you want but you can only count your best 2 per person.


----------



## hound dog

*Team #6*

Hound Dog scores.
3-1-08      198 (5)
3-2-08       208(5)


----------



## P&Y FINALY

hound dog said:


> Hound Dog scores.
> 3-1-08      198 (5)
> 3-2-08       208(5)



good shooting Jody!!  Team #6 is on the board.


----------



## hound dog

P&Y FINALY said:


> good shooting Jody!!  Team #6 is on the board.



Still trying to get my other score card to post but having trouble will have it soon.


----------



## P&Y FINALY

hound dog said:


> Still trying to get my other score card to post but having trouble will have it soon.



You dont have to post it unless you want to. It will be on the ASA web site.


----------



## BlackArcher

*We are #1  We are #1 We are #1...*

...My son has this PS 2 game ...Teken 5...There is a character on there that yells this when he wins....
"We are #1"
My son thought this was appropriate...

Way to go Jody....You put the smack down on them 12's


----------



## alligood729

Good shootin' Jody!! And Chris, thank you for letting me play!! I so happy now!! Plus I got one great teammate so far, but  I don't know about the one he got stuck with!!!


----------



## Thajonesboyz

so we get to count known yardage cards ,TOO? oh boy!


----------



## JCBANJO02

*Team 5*

is on the board shot a 195-5 at 12pt sat. Will get a link or post score card asap.
jamie campbell (hunter)


----------



## hound dog

hound dog said:


> Hound Dog scores.
> 3-1-08      198 (5)
> 3-2-08       208(5)



Finally got my other score card up.


----------



## P&Y FINALY

Thajonesboyz said:


> so we get to count known yardage cards ,TOO? oh boy!



Ok, good point. Since most here are shooting bow novice anyway, lets go ahead and count known yardage but only on ASA shoots.  
Is that good with everybody?  
Nothing like making the rules as we go


----------



## fatboy BA

Chris, Is that fatboy28 onteam 8/ or is that fatboyBA?


----------



## P&Y FINALY

fatboy BA said:


> Chris, Is that fatboy28 onteam 8/ or is that fatboyBA?



That would be you, FatboyBA. I'll fix it.


----------



## badcompany

Shot a 202 at the Mississippi shoot. Hunter class.


----------



## badcompany

Do you still need one more for a complete team? My son would like to play.


----------



## hound dog

badcompany said:


> Shot a 202 at the Mississippi shoot. Hunter class.



Need to put both days up.


----------



## badcompany

hound dog said:


> Need to put both days up.



Why? I aint using the other score.


----------



## hound dog

badcompany said:


> Why? I aint using the other score.



It don't mater they will take the top two scores for the full torment. You can put as many  scores as you want up.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick

Another team 5 score:
 204-4
200-4
 At asa pro am in Mississippi

(Brian Kirkpatrick, Hunter class)


----------



## hansel

I'm embarrassed to post my score

Well I did find out my sight was off, after the third target hitting high, and right I started aiming lower, and left.

Still my score suXX'd canal water


----------



## fatboy BA

Good deal Chris, We'll be seeing you this Saturday . I'm definitely in need for a good shoot.{when i grow up i want to be Alligood&Tj}


----------



## P&Y FINALY

hansel said:


> I'm embarrassed to post my score
> 
> Well I did find out my sight was off, after the third target hitting high, and right I started aiming lower, and left.
> 
> Still my score suXX'd canal water



There you go Hansel, lead them other teams into thinking they've got it won. Then BAM!, you, Dustin and me will hit em with some 220's+ at the end!!!


----------



## hansel

P&Y FINALY said:


> There you go Hansel, lead them other teams into thinking they've got it won. Then BAM!, you, Dustin and me will hit em with some 220's+ at the end!!!



I've got bad new's

I shot horrible today, just shouldn't have been rushing things weather, night falling, and the freaking wind howling like it was

I'll be honest my best score to date is a 188 so me hitting the 200 mark would be from the girly tee's


----------



## alligood729

fatboy BA said:


> Good deal Chris, We'll be seeing you this Saturday . I'm definitely in need for a good shoot.{when i grow up i want to be Alligood&Tj}



All right fatboy, you already make two of me now, we don't need three!!


----------



## badcompany

Brian that was some great shooting in MS. I enjoyed shooting with ya'll.


----------



## Bootlegger

I am ready to play if still room.


----------



## P&Y FINALY

Bootlegger said:


> I am ready to play if still room.



Theres plenty of room Bootlegger. I have you on team #10 with Joe and Alligood. Good luck


----------



## B Kirkpatrick

badcompany said:


> Brian that was some great shooting in MS. I enjoyed shooting with ya'll.



It was fun  and if  I  remember  right you put a woopin on me on sun.  Maybe well get to shoot together again, till then Dont let Corey beat you too bad!


----------



## badcompany

He is after us all now, he IS the BOOTLEGGER


----------



## Bootlegger

I shot a 204 with 5 twelves at Mississippi.


----------



## Bootlegger

Hey Hound Dog,your team don't stand a chance


----------



## hound dog

Bootlegger said:


> Hey Hound Dog,your team don't stand a chance



I think you score should not count since you signed up after the sign up date.


----------



## Thajonesboyz

thajonesboyz 1 === 195-4 and 206-5


----------



## Bootlegger

My score should count as much as yours does.I shot the highest score at Lake Ocone the other day.212.Higher than your scoreHound Dog.


----------



## hound dog

Bootlegger said:


> My score should count as much as yours does.I shot the highest score at Lake Ocone the other day.212.Higher than your scoreHound Dog.



Boy don't make call your daddy to give you a spanking.


----------



## hound dog

Bootlegger said:


> My score should count as much as yours does.I shot the highest score at Lake Ocone the other day.212.Higher than your scoreHound Dog.



If I shot from 10yr away I could have High scores too.


----------



## Bootlegger

Yeah you could now but if you were a kid you wouldnt.


----------



## hound dog

Bootlegger said:


> Yeah you could now but if you were a kid you wouldnt.



Tell your Daddy to fix your Avatar you little sandbagger.


----------



## dhardegree

If we started another thread for scores only could the ones on this thread be moved?  That way we can smack talk on this thread and use the new thread to look at scores.  What do ya'll think?


----------



## Bootlegger

okay


----------



## hound dog

dhardegree said:


> If we started another thread for scores only could the ones on this thread be moved?  That way we can smack talk on this thread and use the new thread to look at scores.  What do ya'll think?



Your not done yet and maybe they will sticky it for us.


----------



## dhardegree

hound dog said:


> Your not done yet and maybe they will sticky it for us.


not done yet???


----------



## alligood729

*Team 10*

Team 10- today, 3/8/08, Lake Oconee, 211/6 Oh yeah, I forgot, I stunk it up at CBG, 190/4!!


----------



## hound dog

*Team#6*

Lake Oconee Shooting Club 201 /6  Jody Miller
http://www.lakeoconeeshootingclub.com/scores.htm


----------



## Hunterrs

Lake Oconee on March 8
Score for Team 7 

202/5


----------



## Matt Sowell

*oconee*

190 sorry team 8 i should of shot better


----------



## badcompany

Ok all you high scorers. Which "COLOR" stake did you shoot from? Man up and tell the truth. You did realize the blue and yellow were swapped. Oldest bunch of sr. eagles i've ever seen today.


----------



## Hunterrs

I shot from the blue.   I don't think they were swapped.  We still had some 27-30 yard shots.  The yellow was behind the blue though.


----------



## waits

*scores*

206 at the lake oconee shoot.
202 at the CBG shoot

fatboy ba
214 at Lake oconee
195 at cbg


----------



## alligood729

badcompany said:


> Ok all you high scorers. Which "COLOR" stake did you shoot from? Man up and tell the truth. You did realize the blue and yellow were swapped.
> Oldest bunch of sr. eagles i've ever seen today.


We shot from the stake that they told us to at the sign in table. Being a qualifier, we asked. The stakes weren't reversed, the yellow was in the wrong place. WE pointed that out to them.


hound dog said:


> I was wonder why alligood729 shot so high just because you are the same size don't mean you can shoot from the Sr.  you sandbagger Eagles stake.


If that is so, look at the pics from hunterrs. What stake is that I see your foot planted against?? Plus, I'm taller than you!!


----------



## hound dog

alligood729 said:


> We shot from the stake that they told us to at the sign in table. Being a qualifier, we asked. The stakes weren't reversed, the yellow was in the wrong place. WE pointed that out to them.
> 
> If that is so, look at the pics from hunterrs. What stake is that I see your foot planted against?? Plus, I'm taller than you!!



Dang it it's green I shot from the Jr. Eagles there more my size.


----------



## Big John

*Team #9*

Lake Oconee 197 /3
Blue is where I shot
Had fun .I want to be like Alligood when I grow up.


----------



## Robbie101

189-4 At CBG


----------



## jersey ga boy

184 CBG today from the white stake first shoot with back tension &magnified sight ill take it


----------



## alligood729

jersey ga boy said:


> 184 CBG today from the white stake first shoot with back tension &magnified sight ill take it



That aint' too bad at all Wendell!!


----------



## P&Y FINALY

193 at CBG


----------



## BlackArcher

*Team 1  CBG...Snow Day at the Office..so*

...LakeOconee 188 -1 White Stake


----------



## Hunterrs

Pulaski Archery Club on March 9
Score for Team 7 

191/2


----------



## badcompany

189 at Oconee

Chill Alligood, just poking at ya'll. I was told at the sign in that the stakes were reversed, so the novice in or class had to shoot the yellow. You guys are shooting good. Keep it up.


----------



## alligood729

badcompany said:


> 189 at Oconee
> 
> Chill Alligood, just poking at ya'll. I was told at the sign in that the stakes were reversed, so the novice in or class had to shoot the yellow. You guys are shooting good. Keep it up.



I know that dude, I just couldn't help pokin' back at Jody!. Everytime my daughter sees a post by him, she says, hey, that is that short dude!!


----------



## P&Y FINALY

205 at Gainesville today and Joe Ellington shot a 197 at Gainesville today


----------



## fatboy BA

good shooting guys.


----------



## jersey ga boy

good shooting maby one day i can run with the BIG DOGS


----------



## Hunterrs

We are just a bunch of little pups trying to get a bone.


----------



## Matt Sowell

*Pulaski Shoot Scores*






189/3
cool shoot


----------



## P&Y FINALY

If anybody wants to play were going to take singles as fill-in scores in case somebody drops out or never posts a score. If a team has somebody who changes their mind about playing it destroys that teams chances. This way hopefully there will be enough shooters for a full field.

Im not knocking anybody who has'nt posted a score yet (its still early) just making room for any singles and tring to avoid a problem at the end.


----------



## dhardegree

I'll have two scores this coming weekend, hopefully.


----------



## snake bite

*oconee*

Shot a 210-7 at Oconee for team #9  I misplaced my score card but it is posted on the MEGA site.


----------



## Hunterrs

I will verify that snakie shot a 210/7.  Me and the boy shot with him.  Sorry joker almost shot a 212.


----------



## Matt Sowell

snake bite said:


> Shot a 210-7 at Oconee for team #9  I misplaced my score card but it is posted on the MEGA site.



I will also verify that he did 
HE IS A DANG GOOD SHOOTER


----------



## hound dog

Matt Sowell said:


> I will also verify that he did
> HE IS A DANG GOOD SHOOTER



I did not see dirt. He sucks could not hit side of a barn.


----------



## Matt Sowell

hound dog said:


> I did not see dirt. He sucks could not hit side of a barn.



we were standing in front of you


----------



## alligood729

Matt Sowell said:


> we were standing in front of you


----------



## snake bite

hound dog said:


> I did not see dirt. He sucks could not hit side of a barn.



Where's the love hound doggie I thought we were on the same teamMaby you need to focus more on the 12 ring and not on the broad side of the barn


----------



## snake bite

Matt Sowell said:


> we were standing in front of you



Thats funny I dont care who you are


----------



## badcompany

snake bite said:


> Thats funny I dont care who you are



What stake was that?


----------



## badcompany

Oh yah, Sr. Eagles.


----------



## fatboy BA

They were blue stakes. Weshoot them not set them up.


----------



## badcompany

I heard that.


----------



## Robbie101

195 At Gainsville, Hopefully Bear will put it up on there sight b.c my score card got super wet and tore.........


----------



## BlackArcher

*Hilsman Score*

Hills 3/15/07  192-5


----------



## Hunterrs

194/3/1 
12 point today


----------



## Thajonesboyz

thajonesboyz#1  196-2
thajonesboyz#3  194-4


----------



## P&Y FINALY

Thajonesboyz said:


> thajonesboyz#1  196-2
> thajonesboyz#3  194-4



I was affraid ya'll got lost!


----------



## Chiller

I got a 160-3 at Hiawatha Hills this weekend. It was a fun course, although I didn't shoot that great! Lots of very tight shots and small targets too! My friend and I had to use the same score card lol!


----------



## Thajonesboyz

jonesboyz#3 188-2 ,,, 186-2 Mississippi


----------



## hound dog

SteadyHoyt12's said:


> Im down like a fat kid in dodgeball!!!!



where your scores?


----------



## hound dog

007peacock said:


> I'm in, Let's make it happin, cap'in



Where is your scores?


----------



## hound dog

Thajonesboyz said:


> the jones boys will play. thats 3



Where is Thajonesboyz #2 scores?


----------



## hound dog

Come on guys y'all want to play. you got 7 days left whats up?


----------



## badcompany

192 at Uchee Creek today


----------



## Thajonesboyz

jonesboyz #2 is out . he can't get out of the turkey woods.ken skinner never signed up, can he take his place.


----------



## Thajonesboyz

jerseyoutlaw-all these off the mega website. 196-3, 200-6,199-6,209-8,
jerseyoutlaw Jr. 193-4, 180-4,182-3,188-2,


----------



## Thajonesboyz

jerseyoutlaw Jr. CBG 9th-223-8,,, ASA Miss. 204-7                                                                                                         jonesboyz1- 227-13,  jonesboyz3, 183-1                                                                                                         Joe Ellington 206-9


----------



## hansel

*Hiawatha Hills*

Well I saved the best for last, finally shot a decent score of 184 with 1 12.

Will post pic of score card later


----------



## Chiller

I got a 166-0 the other day at 12 point. Will post pics later.


----------

